# Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr mir für weite Würfe empfehlen ?



## welliwelt (25. Juni 2020)

Hey Meeresangler,

Ich fahre (hoffentlich) im Sommer nach Kroatien.
Letztes Jahr habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht je weiter man wirft desto größer werden  die Fische 
Ich suche eine robuste Rolle die auch Mittelmeer Wasser resistent ist, da mir dort schon einige salzwasserressistente Rollen durch das Salz kaputt gegangen sind.Am wichtigsten ist mir das man damit sehr weit werfen kann und die Rolle nicht teurer als 140€ Euro ist.Eine Ersatzspule wäre auch nicht schlecht da ich mal mit geflochtener und mal mit mono Schnur angeln möchte.Die Rolle würde auch auf dem Boot zum Einsatz kommen und sollte deshalb mindestens 12kg Bremskraft haben.

Ich habe mir schonmal ein Paar Rollen ausgesucht die infrage kommen würden, was haltet ihr von denen ?

Shimano Speedmaster 14000 XSC
Shimano Ultegra 14000 XSD
Penn Surfblaster 

LG


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Juni 2020)

Die Shimanos tuns beide... .


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. Juni 2020)

Auch die PENN... Ich selbst fische 4, die Battle 2, Spinfisher VI und 2 FIERCE II. Sind aber wohl reine Süßwasserrollen.... Bin seit Jahren sehr zufrieden mit dieser Marke, darum empfehle ich dir die Surfblaster!


----------



## degl (25. Juni 2020)

Viel meiner "Spezeln" fischen die Surfblaster und sind sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube auch, das sie besser mit dem "adriatischen Salzwaser" klarkommen wird......von der "Wurfperformance" nehmen sie sich alle nicht viel...........

gruß degl


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (25. Juni 2020)

.......nur ein kleiner Hinweis. Auch salzwasserresistente Rollen brauchen direkt nach dem Angeln eine gewisse Grundpflege. Als junger Kerl habe ich mir mal in Frankreich am Atlantik innerhalb 2 Wochen eine neue robuste Mitchell aus Metall (Brandungsrolle) völlig geschrottet, weil ich damals keine Ahnung hatte.
Die Rollen und die Ruten müssen/sollen nach dem Fischen mit Süßwasser, am besten warmes Wasser, abgespült werden (Dusche etc.). Neben dem Salz wird auch Sand, Muscheln usw. abgespült. Auch die Schnur freut sich über so eine Behandlung. Ein alter Hase hat mir gesagt, dass man beim Abduschen die Bremse recht geschlossen halten soll, damit kein Wasser eindringt. Keine Ahnung davon, aber ich mache es und es hört sich plausibel an.
Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg beim hoffentlich stattfindenden Urlaub.
Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Thomas. (25. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Battle 2, Spinfisher VI und 2 FIERCE II. Sind aber wohl reine Süßwasserrollen


nee sind auch fürs Salzwasser geeignet.

welliwelt
ich hatte auch die Bettel II, und habe 2x die Slammer LL, sind keine frage sehr gute Rollen würde dir aber raten mal eine von den Shimanos u die Penn in den Händen zunehmen,  meinen Penns kommen bei weiten nicht an die Haptik vergleichbaren Shimanos ran (auch wenn die meist ein wenig teurer sind)


----------



## welliwelt (25. Juni 2020)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten !Ich schau mal bei meinem Angelshop in der nähe vorbei ob er die Rollen auch da hat !Kann mir jemand den unterschied abgesehen vom Design bei den Shimanos sagen ?


----------



## Thomas. (25. Juni 2020)

Shimano Ultegra 14000 XSD (die würde ich nehmen)

Shimano Speedmaster 14000 XSC


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. Juni 2020)

Moin Moin,
ich persönlich nutze zum Brandungs und Meerforellenfischen nur noch Shimanorollen. Vorher habe ich nur mit der Spro Salt Arc gefischt , die eigentlich gut war. Eine Penn Slemmer habe ich auch einmal gehabt und die hat mir gar nicht gefallen und wurde sofort wieder bei Ebay verkauf ebenso wie meine drei letzten Spro Rollen. Ich kann nur sagen, einmal Shimano immer Shimano, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Da hat jeder jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Juni 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, einmal Shimano immer Shimano, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Da hat jeder jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack.



Nöö - da haben fast alle "Vielangler" so ziehmlich den gleichen Geschmack..
Wenn man mal in Angelgeschäften, die viel mit Brandung/Meer zu tun haben nachfragt, wird man immer und überall hören dass nix an Shimano heranreicht - nichtmal die teuersten Daiwas.
In der Brandung einfach nicht zu schlagen.. .


----------



## buttweisser (26. Juni 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nöö - da haben fast alle "Vielangler" so ziehmlich den gleichen Geschmack..
> Wenn man mal in Angelgeschäften, die viel mit Brandung/Meer zu tun haben nachfragt, wird man immer und überall hören dass nix an Shimano heranreicht - nichtmal die teuersten Daiwas.
> In der Brandung einfach nicht zu schlagen.. .


Warum angeln dann viele Brandungsangler mit Daiwa Rollen? Ich denke beide Marken haben ihre Stärken in der Brandung. Jedem das was ihm gefällt.

Außerdem wirft man mit der teuersten Rolle nicht viel weiter, wenn man die Wurftechnik nicht beherrscht.

Eine brauchbare, solide und robuste Rolle ist aber schon wichtig. Nicht nur wegen dem Salz, sondern auch wegen dem Sand am Strand und den Kräften die an der Küste auf so eine Rolle wirken.


----------



## welliwelt (27. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube dass es dann auf jeden Fall die shimano wird


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Juni 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Eine brauchbare, solide und robuste Rolle ist aber schon wichtig. Nicht nur wegen dem Salz, sondern auch wegen dem Sand am Strand und den Kräften die an der Küste auf so eine Rolle wirken.



Daher habe ich mir mal eine Alvey Rolle gegönnt. Hier sieht man das Schmuckstück mal im Einsatz: 



Auf dem alten Flyer hatte die Fa. Alvey ein Bild einer Rolle an einem Sandstrand, Rolle lag unmittelbar in der Brandung, was eigentlich den sicheren Tod einer jeden Angelrolle darstellt. Robustheit und Wurfweite sind bei diesen Modellen einfach genial, lediglich die Übersetzung bzw. der Schnureinzug je Umdrehung lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Thomas. (27. Juni 2020)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Übersetzung bzw. der Schnureinzug je Umdrehung lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig.



ha, das ist liebevoll ausgedrückt, ich habe meine
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 von Hand aufgespult (ca.600m 040er) das letzte mal das ich so schmerzen im Arm hatte war als 14 jähriger


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Juni 2020)

Der TE fragte explizit nach einer Rolle für weite Würfe....


----------



## buttweisser (27. Juni 2020)

Das Teil ist der Hammer, aber Schnur möchte ich damit nicht einkurbeln.


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Juni 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der TE fragte explizit nach einer Rolle für weite Würfe....



Wenn Wurfweite das einzige Kriterium ist, dann solltet man unbedingt die Alvey in Betracht ziehen. Sehr große Spule mit sehr großer Schnurfassung, da fliegt der Köder bis zum Horizont.



Thomas. schrieb:


> ha, das ist liebevoll ausgedrückt, ich habe meine von Hand aufgespult (ca.600m 040er) das letzte mal das ich so schmerzen im Arm hatte war als 14 jähriger



Hast du an deiner Rute dir auch so eine "Schnurführung" gebaut, wie es die Alvey Ruten haben? Hatte damals lange überlegt, ob das zwingend erforderlich ist.


----------



## Thomas. (27. Juni 2020)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Hast du an deiner Rute dir auch so eine "Schnurführung" gebaut, wie es die Alvey Ruten haben? Hatte damals lange überlegt, ob das zwingend erforderlich ist.


nein ich habe sie bis jetzt noch nicht gefischt, den was ich rauswerfe muss ich ja auch wieder reinkurbeln  , nee im ernst werde sie wahrscheinlich zum Hecht o. Karpfenfischen missbrauchen.
das mit der Schnurführung habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Juni 2020)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wenn Wurfweite das einzige Kriterium ist, dann solltet man unbedingt die Alvey in Betracht ziehen. Sehr große Spule mit sehr großer Schnurfassung, da fliegt der Köder bis zum Horizont.
> 
> 
> 
> Hast du an deiner Rute dir auch so eine "Schnurführung" gebaut, wie es die Alvey Ruten haben? Hatte damals lange überlegt, ob das zwingend erforderlich ist.



Nöö - eher nicht.. .
Man kann die Spule nicht bis zum Rand befüllen, man kann keine dünnen Schnüre fischen und die "Riesenkringel" bremsen schon sehr stark.. .
Wer mit einer 14000er Shimano 120m weit wirft, schafft mit ner Alvey keine 80.


----------



## Thomas. (28. Juni 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nöö - eher nicht.. .
> Man kann die Spule nicht bis zum Rand befüllen, man kann keine dünnen Schnüre fischen und die "Riesenkringel" bremsen schon sehr stark.. .
> Wer mit einer 14000er Shimano 120m weit wirft, schafft mit ner Alvey keine 80.



das macht mich doch jetzt neugierig, habe zwar keine Brandunsrolle aber mit meiner US 12000 schaffe ich die 100m mit 0,30er und da ich auf einer weiteren US die selbe 0,40 wie auf der Alvey habe werde ich es nächste Woche mal austesten


----------



## Thomas. (28. Juni 2020)

*Weitwurf battle 
Shimano US Baitrunner 12000 OC VS. Alvey Easy Cast
*
Rute 13ft 3,5lb
Schnur 0,40
50gr Blei






*!es kann nur eine geben!*​ich kann doch nicht bis nächste Woche warten, also wird heute getestet, Wetten bitte jetzt platzieren  mein gefühlter Favorit ist die Shimano, die Alvey hat den Nachteil das sie eventuell nicht mit der Rute harmoniert und das ich mit so einen Teil noch nicht geworfen habe, hingegen mit einer Sh. schon tausend mal (ich liebe sie).
Optisch kann die Alvey auf keinen fall mit der Shimano mit halten, wohingegen die Alvey hier am See der eyecatcher auf Grund des dezenten Farbton seien wird.
Preislich werden sie sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel tun (keine Ahnung was die Alvey neu kostet).

auf Grund des nur 50gr schweren Bleis und der dafür dicken 0,40er ist hier natürlich nicht mit Rekorden zu rechnen ​
ich werde heute Abend berichten, ich habe ein wenig bedenken wegen der vielleicht auftretenden  "Riesenkringel"  bei der Alvey das sie vielleicht um den ersten Ring der Rute beim auswerfen legen und diesen dann beschädigen, also werde ich langsam austesten


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Juni 2020)

Sehr geil..
Natürlich ist diese Baitrunner kaum mit einer 14000er Brandungsrolle zu vergleichen, ich würde aber trotzdem auf Shimano tippen..
Ich bin sehr auf deinen Vergleichstest gespannt


----------



## Thomas. (28. Juni 2020)

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren *

es ist vollbracht, und the winner ist mit einen nicht gerade unerheblichen Vorsprung von ca 15-20m die ??? richtig
erstmal zum Schauplatz, der hiesige Vereins Tümpel ist laut Google Maps an dieser stelle 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ca. 102m breit, die äußeren umstände sehr windig (Seitenwind)
	

		
			
		

		
	



nach dem ich die ersten 4 würfe vorsichtig geworfen habe ( hier ist die Alvey gemeint)  und es mit Kringel oder der gleichen keinerlei Probleme gab habe ich dann die nächsten 2 voll durchgezogen und war doch sehr überrascht wie weit die Reise ging, fairerweise muss ich sagen das ich noch leicht mühe mit der ganzen Handhabung hatte und die Rute durch ihren langen Griff nicht gerade optimal ist (man sieht es in denn Videos das die Ruten dafür kurze Griffenden haben ähnlich die von Zwei Hand Fliegenruten), mit der Schimano habe ich dann nur einen Wurf gebraucht (der war auch optimal).
mit der Shimano waren es ca. 80m die Alvery war bei ca. 60-65m(meine Schätzung und GM)  also doch schon ein großer unterschied, wobei ich glaube mit ein wenig Übung und anderer Rute tuen sich beide in punkto wurfweite wohl nichts, aber das einholen ist doch ein wenig lästig, dafür punktet sie auf jeden fall bei der Wartung (da ist nicht viel).
ich werde das ding auf jeden fall behalten zum fischen auf Hecht mit Pose.(Wels tauglich wäre sie glaube ich auch)
hier ein Bild in Startposition
	

		
			
		

		
	



und noch mal eins vom Gewinner 
	

		
			
		

		
	




zum angeln in der Brandung würde ich sie mir auf Grund des geringen Wartungsaufwand zulegen wenn der Preis angemessen ist.(der liegt im Auge des Betrachters)


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Juni 2020)

Toll gemacht!
Soetwas könnte ich täglich lesen...
Das Ergebniß entspricht so in Ungefähr meinen Erwartungen, wobei ich aber auch noch nie sone randvolle Alvey gesehen habe..
Vielen Dank fürs testen..


----------



## Thomas. (29. Juni 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> wobei ich aber auch noch nie sone randvolle Alvey gesehen habe..


Zielfischschnur, kostet nicht viel da kann man ruhig mal ein raushauen  


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs testen


immer wieder gerne 
werde demnächst mal einen versuch mit verschieden Rollen Typen starten welche sich am besten für Treibend Posen beim angeln mit Toten Köderfisch eignet


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Juni 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Zielfischschnur, kostet nicht viel da kann man ruhig mal ein raushauen


Das Geld ist nicht das Problem...
Wenn Du mit dem Ding 100 mal Ausgeworfen hast, wirst Du sehen was ich mit "Riesekringel" wirklich meine..
Der Drall ist bei diesen Teilen phenomenal.. .
In Australien werden damit viele und große Fische gefangen, keine Frage, aber die Aussies fischen auch mit fast leeren Stationärrollen.
Da, und auch in den USA, kann man das aufgrund der guten Bestände wohl machen.
Hier braucht man natürlich auch nicht immer die maximale Wurfweite, im Gegenteil, die Leute fischen oft über die Fische hinweg, aber wenn man den Fisch in der Ferne suchen muss, zählt jeder Meter. Und da ist die 14000er Shimano einfach nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Juni 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Toll gemacht!
> Soetwas könnte ich täglich lesen...
> Das Ergebniß entspricht so in Ungefähr meinen Erwartungen, wobei ich aber auch noch nie sone randvolle Alvey gesehen habe..
> Vielen Dank fürs testen..



Viel weniger gefüllt sehen die hier bei den Aussies aber auch nicht aus.







Achja, und hier noch ein wenig Vintage vom Erfinder anno 1965


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. Juni 2020)

Super, der Vintage Film ist der Hammer, wäre ja auch mal was zum Steinbuttangeln in DK und die Montage vom Tobi, extra Klasse


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte auch mal überlegt so eine Rolle anzuschaffen, bin dann aber wegen des Dralls davon abgekommen.


----------



## welliwelt (1. Juli 2020)

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTB und XSD abgesehen von der Farbe ?


----------



## Thomas. (1. Juli 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTB und XSD abgesehen von der Farbe ?


nur die farbe


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juli 2020)

Der letzte Buchstabe kennzeichnet die Generation. Zwischen B und D liegen also einige Jahre und auch noch die C.
das S bezeichnete immer die sogenannten Surfmodelle, also die silberfarbenen. Die T-Modelle sind eher im dunklen Farbkleid.

Generation B sieht optisch auch völlig anders aus wie C und D....vorrausgesetzt wir reden hier von den normalen und nicht den C4+
Die D hat in den großen Modellen gegenüber den Vorgänger nochmals einen langsameren Hub bekommen, das Kugellager vom Schnurlaufröllchen wurde wegrationalisiert und wanderte dafür auf die rechte Seite vom Großrad, wo bei den C-Modellen vorher eine Kunststoffbuchse war.
Die Spule wurde ebenfalls leicht verändert, bei der B und C wurden die Bremsscheiben mittels verschraubbaren Deckelring gehalten, der auch über eine Gummidichtung verfügte.
Bei der D wird dies nur noch per Klammer gehalten, wie in den meisten Rollen halt auch. Was Brandungsangler schmerzlich vermissen werden ist eben diese Gummidichtung.
Bei der Generation B u. C gab es zwischen S u. T neben der Farbe auch noch den unterschiedlichen Bremsknopf. Während die S einen ganz normalen Bremsknopf hatte, wartete die T mit dem Baitrunner-II Knopf auf...ein Freilaufsystem, welches bei vielen aber nicht ankam und deshalb nach der C wieder vom Markt verschwand.
Die Spulen der B sind baugleich mit C, passen also auch untereinander. Ob sie auf die D passen kann ich nicht sagen.

Das sind so die wichtigsten Merkmale, es gibt noch ein paar mehr wie unterschiedliche Bügel zwischen B und C/D.


----------



## welliwelt (1. Juli 2020)

Danke für deine Ausführliche Antwort!
Ich habe nur ein bisschen den Überblick verlorenWelche soll ich mir genau kaufen ?


----------



## Thomas. (1. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> nur die farbe


vertan, hatte die xtc u. xsc im Kopf


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juli 2020)

B bekommst nur noch gebraucht, C neu muss man lange nach suchen und dann sind sie häufig teurer wie die aktuellen D.
Kauf dir die aktuellen D-Modelle. Ob es nun die XSD oder XTD sein soll ist ne reine Geschmacksfrage, sprich Farbe, technisch sind beide gleich.


----------



## welliwelt (1. Juli 2020)

ok super danke Am besten die 14000 oder ?


----------



## jkc (1. Juli 2020)

Jou, die 14000er. Die kleinere macht nur Sinn wenn man Wert auf ne kleinere Rolle legt, sie hat nicht die gleiche Schnurwicklung und den kleineren Spulendurchmesser - was Wurfweite kostet.

Grüße JK


----------



## welliwelt (1. Juli 2020)

Danke


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juli 2020)

Der Hub ist bei der großen nochmals langsamer wie der ohnehin schon sehr gute bei der 5500er.

Wenn du wirklich weit raus musst, nimm die 14000er. Alles ü120m wird sie leichter machen wie die 5500.
Bleibt es eher unter 100m macht auch die 5500 diesen Job hervorragend.

PS: An die Bremse musst du dich gewöhnen, es ist zwar noch keine Quick Drag, aber es geht schon in die Richtung.

Einmal Ultegra und du wirst nix andres mehr wollen, es sind verdammt gute Rollen, egal welche Modellgeneration und Größe.


----------



## Mefospezialist (3. Juli 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Ich suche eine robuste Rolle die auch Mittelmeer Wasser resistent ist, da mir dort schon einige salzwasserressistente Rollen durch das Salz kaputt gegangen sind


Da gibt es keine, die es auf Dauer mitmacht.
Jeden Tag mit Süßwasser abspülen, wenn man mit dem Angeln fertig ist, jeden Tag!



welliwelt schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten ist mir das man damit sehr weit werfen kann


Weit werfen macht nicht die Rolle sondern die Technik.
Am besten auf eine große Wiese gehen und die richtige Wurftechnik üben, das hilft weiter zu werfen. Die Rolle sollte lediglich eine möglichst gute, parallele Schnurverlegung und einen großen Durchmesser haben, dann passt das.



welliwelt schrieb:


> Shimano Speedmaster 14000 XSC
> Shimano Ultegra 14000 XSD


Beide in Ordnung.


----------



## welliwelt (3. Juli 2020)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine, die es auf Dauer mitmacht.
> Jeden Tag mit Süßwasser abspülen, wenn man mit dem Angeln fertig ist, jeden Tag!
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, aber ich angel schon ein paar Jahre mit der Wurftechnik habe ich keine Probleme mir ging es nur darum dass die Rolle bzw. die Spule eine Weitwurfspule ist,so dass die Schnur besser abläuft.Letztes Jahr warf ich mit einer Angelrolle eines Bekannten mit Weitwurfspule deutlich weiter als mit meiner.


----------



## Mefospezialist (3. Juli 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich angel schon ein paar Jahre mit der Wurftechnik habe ich keine Probleme mir ging es nur darum dass die Rolle bzw. die Spule eine Weitwurfspule ist,so dass die Schnur besser abläuft.Letztes Jahr warf ich mit einer Angelrolle eines Bekannten mit Weitwurfspule deutlich weiter als mit meiner.


Dann ist ja alles gut und es wäre ja schlimm, wenn das nicht so wäre, dass eine Weitwurfrolle weite Würfe zulassen würde. 
Trotzdem ist werfen gehen immer gut.


----------



## welliwelt (7. Juli 2020)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt dass meine Rolle für Kroatien 30lbs nicht übersteigen darf und die shimano wäre da weit drüber.  Soll ich vielleicht doch die Penn nehmen (die wäre knappe 30lbs) oder eine andere shimano ?


----------



## Thomas. (7. Juli 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade festgestellt dass meine Rolle für Kroatien 30lbs nicht übersteigen darf


Bahnhof ? verstehe ich nicht mit den 30lbs, was darf nicht?


----------



## welliwelt (7. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Bahnhof ? verstehe ich nicht mit den 30lbs, was darf nicht?



Die Rolle soll in Kroatien eingesetzt werden und da darf man mit meiner gehnemigung nur angelgerät bis 30lbs fischen.Darüber bräuchte ich eine teure Großfisch Lizenz


----------



## Thomas. (7. Juli 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Die Rolle soll in Kroatien eingesetzt werden und da darf man mit meiner gehnemigung nur angelgerät bis 30lbs fischen.Darüber bräuchte ich eine teure Großfisch Lizenz


kann man das irgend wo nachlesen ? ich habe leider nur das gefunden


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juli 2020)

30lbs als Schnurstärke, Rollengröße, Bremskraft???


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2020)

Ich vermute mal stark, dass damit die Schnurklasse gemeint ist.


----------



## pulpot (7. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 30lbs als Schnurstärke, Rollengröße, Bremskraft???


Bremskraft - damit man nicht aus Versehen einen der wertvollen Thune fängt: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angeln-in-kroatien-vom-boot-und-ufer.340615/post-5065850


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2020)

Abgefahren. Und da denkt man immer in Deutschland wäre es schön kompliziert.


----------



## pulpot (7. Juli 2020)

Wenn dann soll das hier passieren:


----------



## welliwelt (7. Juli 2020)

Die 30lbs gelten tatsächlich auf das gesamte Gerät.


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2020)

Theoretisch müsste es ja möglich sein, die Bremskraft zu drosseln, in dem man Bremsscheiben ausbaut und durch nen Spacer ersetzt oder durch einen Materialwechsel z.B. auf Teflon. Aber wem soll man das zumuten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube, bei einer Kontrolle gehen die von der Bremsleistung im Katalog aus, da dann zu behaupten, meine Bremse ist schwächer, man wird zahlen. Da könnte vielleicht ein Oldtimerröllchen helfen, das weniger Bremsleistung und trotzdem eine große Spule hat. Oder z.B. eine Karpfenrolle, die haben eigentlich weniger Bremskraft als Brandungsrollen.


----------



## Thomas. (7. Juli 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Bremskraft - damit man nicht aus Versehen einen der wertvollen Thune fängt: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angeln-in-kroatien-vom-boot-und-ufer.340615/post-5065850


ich finde da leider keinen Link oder ähnliches zur einer offiziellen Seite wo ich dieses nachlesen kann


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juli 2020)

Teflon wird die Bremskraft nicht arg verringern, die Bremse rutscht nur leichter damit.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich Schnur mit 30lbs Tragkraft benutze, ist alles gut - das bezieht sich auf 30lbs Ausrüstungen.. .


----------



## welliwelt (7. Juli 2020)

Ist die penn surfblaster 8000 denn vergleichbar mit der shimano ?


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Teflon wird die Bremskraft nicht arg verringern, die Bremse rutscht nur leichter damit.



Ne, die maximale Breskraft sinkt damit spürbar. Bei meinen Infinitys ist es mit Teflon so, dass es so gerade eben noch ausreicht, richtig komplett die Bremse schließen wie mit den originalen Filzscheiben ist nicht mehr möglich. Liegt ja auch nahe, da die rebeinde Oberfläche doch viel kleiner ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas. (7. Juli 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn ich Schnur mit 30lbs Tragkraft benutze, ist alles gut - das bezieht sich auf 30lbs Ausrüstungen.. .


das mit der Schnur wäre von mir ausgesehen das einzige was sin ergeben würde, selbst wenn die Rolle nur eine Bremskraft von 4 kg hat kann ich immer noch mit den Händen an der Spule bremsen (nee Rute halte ich dem entsprechend)


----------



## welliwelt (7. Juli 2020)

Wassersport ist in Kroatien sehr streng geregelt...Ich sage nur Bootsführerschein ab 1ps


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2020)

Zu den Alvey Rollen und den angeblich sensationellen Wurfweiten...

Diese Rollen werden in Australien nicht umsonst mit sehr speziellen Ruten gleichzeitig angeboten. Sie verlangen einen ganz besonderen Wurfstil und damit eben auch diese Ruten. Der extrem tiefsitzende Rollenhalter, die zusätzliche Schnurführung zum Einholen und vor allem der extrem große Abstand von Rolle zum ersten Ring haben schon einen tieferen Sinn. Nur damit gelingen auch die weiten Würfe.

Ich hatte auch eine aus der 500er Serie und dachte... ja pfeifendeckel... die passen mit unseren Ruten einfach nicht gut zusammen und jede Brandungsrolle, Big Pit wirft weiter und vor allem einfacher. Wo die Alveys wirklich unschlagbar sind, ist die Robustheit. Es ist an denen ja auch wirklich nichts dran. 

Der einzige Nischenbereich, wo sich eine kleine Alvey wirklich rentiert, ist als Drillstockrolle beim Schleppfischen nach dem Schweizer Vorbild.


----------



## Thomas. (7. Juli 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Wassersport ist in Kroatien sehr streng geregelt...Ich sage nur Bootsführerschein ab 1ps


Wassersport ist in Kroatien sehr streng geregelt ,ist ok
mag vielleicht sein das mit den 1PS, interessiert mich aber hier erstmal nicht, ich würde das mit der lbs grenze gerne auf einer offiziellen Seite lesen


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Wassersport ist in Kroatien sehr streng geregelt ,ist ok
> mag vielleicht sein das mit den 1PS, interessiert mich aber hier erstmal nicht, ich würde das mit der lbs grenze gerne auf einer offiziellen Seite lesen








						Dashboard - Big Game Fischen - Big Game Fishing Board
					

Big Game Fischen, Big Game Fishing, Saltwater Fishing, Deep Sea Fishing, Hochseeangeln, Jigging Popping, Jiggen, Poppern, Angeln auf Hai, Marlin Angeln, Sail Angeln, Angeln auf Tunfisch, Norwegen angeln, Kroatien angeln, Angeln Gran Canaria, Malediven Angeln, Angeln in Florida, Norwegen Angeln...




					www.big-game-board.net


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juli 2020)

Ganz schön viel Aufwand in Kroatien in der über 30 lbs Klasse.


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2020)

Da soll noch einer sagen, Deutschland wäre bürokratisch!


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Juli 2020)

Bzgl. der 30 lbs bliebe(n) bei Schnur auch noch folgende Frage(n) zu den Angaben:

"Live vor Ort" ermittelte Realtragkraft oder "offizielles" Hersteller-Märchen in Katalogen etc.? Klassifiziert nach welchen Specs (D, US, AU, JP --> gleiche Schnur ggf. im Ausland mit anderen Angaben)?


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bzgl. der 30 lbs bliebe(n) bei Schnur auch noch folgende Frage(n) zu den Angaben:
> 
> "Live vor Ort" ermittelte Realtragkraft oder "offizielles" Hersteller-Märchen in Katalogen etc.? Klassifiziert nach welchen Specs (D, US, AU, JP)?


Oder nach Bakschisch-Tradition?


----------



## welliwelt (7. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dashboard - Big Game Fischen - Big Game Fishing Board
> 
> 
> Big Game Fischen, Big Game Fishing, Saltwater Fishing, Deep Sea Fishing, Hochseeangeln, Jigging Popping, Jiggen, Poppern, Angeln auf Hai, Marlin Angeln, Sail Angeln, Angeln auf Tunfisch, Norwegen angeln, Kroatien angeln, Angeln Gran Canaria, Malediven Angeln, Angeln in Florida, Norwegen Angeln...
> ...



Es gibt ja irgendwie zwei Lizenzen ich meine das gilt nur für die Sportfischerlizenz ? 
Das könnten wir vielleicht im https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angeln-in-kroatien-vom-boot-und-ufer.340615/post-5065850
weiter besprechen um wieder zurück auf die Rolle zu kommen   Soll ich mir nun die Penn holen oder gibt es noch gute weitwurfrollen unter 30lbs ?


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Oder nach Bakschisch-Tradition?



Oder nach Mondkalender bzw. Universalaura. Feldenkraisisch analysiert.


----------



## Thomas. (7. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dashboard - Big Game Fischen - Big Game Fishing Board
> 
> 
> Big Game Fischen, Big Game Fishing, Saltwater Fishing, Deep Sea Fishing, Hochseeangeln, Jigging Popping, Jiggen, Poppern, Angeln auf Hai, Marlin Angeln, Sail Angeln, Angeln auf Tunfisch, Norwegen angeln, Kroatien angeln, Angeln Gran Canaria, Malediven Angeln, Angeln in Florida, Norwegen Angeln...
> ...


ich habe das jetzt mal bis Seite 2 nur mal grob überflogen, und ich glaube (weiß es nicht) das die regeln nur fürs BG vom Boot aus gelten.
wie gut das ich nur in NL und hier fische, hoffe das es hier nicht mal so ausartet.


----------



## Thomas. (7. Juli 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> um wieder zurück auf die Rolle zu kommen  Soll ich mir nun die Penn holen oder gibt es noch gute weitwurfrollen unter 30lbs ?


ich würde mir trotzdem die Shimano holen und wo anders Urlaub machen wenn ich unbedingt Angeln möchte


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juli 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Ne, die maximale Breskraft sinkt damit spürbar. Bei meinen Infinitys ist es mit Teflon so, dass es so gerade eben noch ausreicht, richtig komplett die Bremse schließen wie mit den originalen Filzscheiben ist nicht mehr möglich. Liegt ja auch nahe, da die rebeinde Oberfläche doch viel kleiner ist.
> 
> Grüße JK



Auch die kann man mit Teflonscheiben dicht machen.
Du verlierst mit Teflon lediglich im unteren Bereich an Bremskraft, da an Teflon fast nichts haftet.
Wenn du direkt Filz gegen Teflon ohne Reinigung tauscht, hast du freilich ein Problem.
Teflonscheiben werden trocken verbaut, jeder Öl-und Fettrest auf den Metalwashern wird drastisch die Wirkung von Teflonscheiben reduzieren.


----------



## welliwelt (7. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich würde mir trotzdem die Shimano holen und wo anders Urlaub machen wenn ich unbedingt Angeln möchte



Den Urlaub entscheide ich nicht alleine


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Juli 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Soll ich mir nun die Penn holen oder gibt es noch gute weitwurfrollen unter 30lbs



Du sollst dir die Shimano holen - ich dachte das wäre geklärt...
Das hat nix mit der Bremskraft deiner Rolle zu tun - das bezieht sich auf 30lbs Big Game Ausrüstung und betrifft dich als Uferangler garnicht.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Oder nach Bakschisch-Tradition?



Damit wäre ich aber sehr sehr vorsichtig - nicht dass der Urlaub ne ganz blöde Wendung erfährt.. .


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du sollst dir die Shimano holen - ich dachte das wäre geklärt...


Warst du nicht mal total auf Pearless BAM fixiert?


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Auch die kann man mit Teflonscheiben dicht machen.
> Du verlierst mit Teflon lediglich im unteren Bereich an Bremskraft, da an Teflon fast nichts haftet.
> Wenn du direkt Filz gegen Teflon ohne Reinigung tauscht, hast du freilich ein Problem.
> Teflonscheiben werden trocken verbaut, jeder Öl-und Fettrest auf den Metalwashern wird drastisch die Wirkung von Teflonscheiben reduzieren.



Joar, um die Bremse dicht zu machen muss man umgreifen Bzw. wirklich feste, teils mit beiden Händen am Bremskopf drehen, kein Plan wann da das Gewinde flöten geht, aber es fehlt ganz sicher bei gleichem Anpressdruck merklich an Bremskraft. Metall-Scheiben wie Bremskammern wurden vor Einbau der Teflonscheiben gründlich mit Alkohol vom Fett befreit; Das ist nicht nur bei allen drei umgebauten Spulen in der Praxis festzustellen, sondern deckt sich auch mit meinem physikalischem Verständnis.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Warst du nicht mal total auf Pearless BAM fixiert?



Nö - ich habe mir mal 2 klauen lassen und wollte die ersetzen, was ich aber wohl nichtmehr realisieren werde.
Zum Angeln sind diese 14000er Shimanos um Klassen besser.. .


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juli 2020)

@welliwelt  Mal was anderes, du schreibst das du damit auch vom Boot angeln möchtest, muß du da denn auch die Wurfweiten erreichen oder wäre fürs Boot nicht evtl. eine Multirolle besser geeignet. So eine Weitwurfrolle in der 14000er-Klasse, die ist ja im Boot nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juli 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Joar, um die Bremse dicht zu machen muss man umgreifen Bzw. wirklich feste, teils mit beiden Händen am Bremskopf drehen, kein Plan wann da das Gewinde flöten geht



Die Frage ist eher, was man sich davon verspricht bzw. welchen Vorteil solche Aktionen bringen sollten.
Wenn man sein Tackle schneller schrotten will, klar immer zu die Bremsen. Hat mit Angeln und Drill dann aber gar nichts mehr zu tun.

Selbst beim Welsfischen muß keine Bremse komplett dicht gemacht werden


----------



## welliwelt (7. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @welliwelt  Mal was anderes, du schreibst das du damit auch vom Boot angeln möchtest, muß du da denn auch die Wurfweiten erreichen oder wäre fürs Boot nicht evtl. eine Multirolle besser geeignet. So eine Weitwurfrolle in der 14000er-Klasse, die ist ja im Boot nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht.



Ja , eine Multirolle habe ich auch noch.Ich persönlich mag aber Stationärollen irgendwie mehr, ich schau mal morgen nochmal in einem anderen Angelladen vor bei was die noch so da haben.Ich dachte nur das das mit dem 30lbs sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom boot gilt.


----------



## welliwelt (7. Juli 2020)

Laut https://sub.hr/fishing-licenses-informations/
Bezieht sich die 30lbs Grenze sogar nur auf die rute.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juli 2020)

Auf was denn sonst bitte? Das ist ne Rutenklasse im Big Game-Bereich für den Fang von entsprechend großen Meeresfischen.
Was meinst denn warum die das machen? Weil sonst jedes Charterboot weiterhin schön die 50/80lb Ruten an Board hat und weiterhin fröhlich auf Thun gefischt wird wie zuvor.

Das was du da vielleicht mit Stationärrollen beangeln willst ist soweit von dieser Angelei entfernt wie die Erde vom Mond.


----------

